# يا رب أموت وأرتاح



## thelife.pro (24 يونيو 2007)

يا رب أموت وأرتاح

كثيرًا ما نسمع هذه الالفاظ او نلفظها بأنفسنا.. ؛
دون أن نعي ماذا نقول.. و قد نعيها .. ؟

( ان شاء الله اموت )
( يارب تفتكون مني)
( الله ياخذني)
( الله ياخذ الساعة اللي جبتوني فيها)
( يارب اموت و ارتاااح)
(يارب فكني من هالدنيا وريحني )
(الموت أرحم من كل شي)

و غييييرها من الادعيه اللتي ندعي علينا بها.. ؟
و هو ان نرتاح من هذه الدنيا.. و فقط نريد الموت.. ؟

و لا نعــي ان هناك اناسُ آخرون
يموتون في اليوم الواحد..؛
أكثر من مرة.. ؟

من هم..؟! ؟

طفل يوميًا يرى الاطفال يأكلون ما يشتهون..؟
و يذهبون للمدارس و هو ينظر اليهم..؟
:: و يتمنى ان يكون مثلهم ::

طفل أثناء ولادته تحدث له أخطاء طبيه..؟
فيولد معاقًا و لا يستطيع الحركة و لا الكلام
:: و الاطفال من حولى يلعبون و يمرحون ::

طفل يولد ثم يرمى في القمامة او الشارع
:: وعندما يكبر لا يعرف من هو ::

فتاة تعرضت لحادث اغتصاب او ما شابه
:: و تنحرم من أقل شي يمكن ان تسعد به الفتاة ::

اطفال لا يسمعون أو لا يرون
:: و الغير من حولهم يسمع و يرى و يتمتع ::

:: أطفال ولدوا و فيهم تشوهات خلقيه ::

:: شاب سجن ظلمًا.. و عند خروجه.. لا يرى الا ابواب مقفلة ::

:: أم تفقد اطفالها في لحظة واحد ::

و غيرها من الحالات..؟
فكروا بهؤلاء الاطفال حين يكبرون..؟
كيف هو مصيرهم
هؤلاء كلهم.. يموتون فاليوم أكثر من مرة.. ؟
و نحن فاليوم الواحد.. نتمنى الموت أكثر من مرة.. ؟

لما لا نستطيع ان نقول
(الحمد لله على ان خلقنا في أحسن تقويم)

لما لانعرف حتى اننا فضلنا على غيرنا من الخلق

لما نتمنى الموت.. اتعرفون لما..؟؟!! ؟
ضعف الايمان في قلوبنا.. ؛

نشعر بفراغ كبير في العاطفة..؟
و لكن المؤمن الصادق.. لا يشعر بها..؛؛؛

لأنه ملأ قلبه بحب رب المجد يسوع المسيح


لمــاذا نتمنى الموت..؟؟
هل لأن الحبيب قد افترقنا معه.. ؟
هل لأن الوالدين عاقبونا.. ؟
هل لأننا أردنا شيئًا و لم نحصل عليه.. ؟
هل لأنكي تشاجرتي مع صديقاتك...؟
هل لأنهم حرموكم من مشاهدة التلفاز او استخدام الانترنت ... ؟
هل لأنهم فضلوا غيرنا علينا... ؟
هل وهل وهل...........؟

كل هذه الاسباب و غيرها.. تعتبر تافهه..؛
عند رؤية مابعد ( الموت ) ؛
عندما ترى انك في القبر وحدك..؛
تريد العودة للدنيا..؟

بعد ماذا.. بعد أن طلبت الموت بنفسك.. ؛
لا تطلبه.. لأن الموت لا يأتيك بإرادتك.. ؟

هكذا.. نحن نريد الحصول على اشياء.. و غيرنا ..؟
قد عاشها الف الف مرة.. ؟

ان اردنا الموت فلنعمل.. عملاً طيبا..؛
و لا نطلب الموت.. لأسباب تافهه.. ؛

و تذكــروا غيركم.. الذين يعيشون الموت.. ؛
في اليوم.. أكثر من مرة.... ؟؟​

اعتقد ان الموت 
بالرغم من انه مكتوب من الله 
لكنه أ:ثر شيء أكرهه في هذه الحياة​


----------



## ارووجة (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا رب أموت وأرتاح*

ازا قلتلك يمكن انا من اكتر الناس اللي دعت على حالها يمكن كل يوم بدعي على نفسي  فوق الخمس مرات باليوم
هههههههههههه

عنجد

انا مرت علي كتير اشيا  صعبة وماحدى بيعرف فيها غير اللي  كانو السبب
بس اكيد ماحسو   شو  صار فيني 
واكيد الله وحده بيعرف كل شي صار معي وكل الحقيقة


تمنيت لنفسي انه اكون  هيك اهون من اكون انا نفسي
يعني اكون معاقة او عمية او  مشلولة او وحدة فقيرة مش لاقية تاكل او اي شي تاني
بس مااكون انا نفسي

لانه العذاب الجسدي اهون بكتير من العذاب الروحي والنفسي

بسبب المشاكل اللي مرت عليي تهدمت  نفسيتي وانك تفقد نفسيتك  وروحك اصعب بكتير من لما تفقد بصرك او سمعك او  شي تاني

اول مشكلة واول ظرف مروا عليي قلت معلش  ارجع اوقف تاني  ومرة تاةي تحصل  وارجع اوقف تاني وتالت ورابع وخامس  ......وبعدين

وفكرت كتير مرات انه انتحر  بس  ماقدرت اعمل هالشي  لانه  الانتحار  مش مقبول  عنا
والرب مابيرضى على هالشي
وكمان انا لولا  امي وابي   كنت برضو انتحرت من زمان  
انا الصغيرة بالبيت  وامي وابي متمسكين فيي كتير  ومابدي  يصيبهم شي  من بعدي لانه وقتها رح موت مرتين مع حزنهم

علشان هيك سرت ادعي على نفسي كتير
كرمال مااحط  مسؤولية موتي على نفسي ومااكون انا السبب  هي  انا ناقصة


انا والله بتكلم جد 
بس شو نساوي

بالرغم اللي بصير  منرجع منقول نشكرالله على كل شيء

بعتذر طولت بالحكي بس حبيت افضفض شوي
ميرسي عالموضوع اخي


----------



## thelife.pro (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا رب أموت وأرتاح*

لا أروجة تأكدي كل هل السطور اللي كتبتيهم مرو بثواني 
لاني دخلت في الكلام وماحسيت فيه 

ارووجة 
احيانا كتير بينوضع الإنسان بمواقف بيتمنى الموت ميت مرة أهون 
وهي الأسباب مختلفة عن الاسباب اللي ذكرتها بالموضوع 

ما بعتقد في حدا ما تمنى الموت 
من وجهة نظري الموت للانسان رحمة 

وفي مقولة بيكتبوها على التذكار للميت 
بتقول : 
لو كان الميت يدري ما حل يالحي من بعده لبكى له في قبره 

يعني يا اروجة البموت بيرتاح 
بس الموت شي صعب ما بيشعر فيه غير اللي على فراش الموت 

تعقيد كبير 
احيانا الانسان بيطلب الموت 
ولما بيصير على فراش الموت 
بيتمنى الحياة 

بالنسبة للموقف اللي نوضعتي فيه اروجة 
لا تطلبي الموت 
حاولتي تبقي واقفة على رجليكي 
حتى الموت يجيكي 

ممكن نوضعت انا بموقف صعب كتير 
الموت عمبدور علي 
وانا عمبدور عليه 
بس القدر ما جمعنا 
​


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا رب أموت وأرتاح*

ميرسي على الموضوع ياطونى خصوصا انى اعرف ناس كتير بيتمنوا الموت وببقى مش عارفة اقولهم ايه 
انا بقى الحمدلله اتعلمتها من حوالى سنة ان  ( الذي لا يقتل يقوى) وفعلا انا لما بشوف الحاجات الحزينة اللى في حياتى بلاقي انها كانت مهمة وهى اللى بتخلى الشخصية تتطور و بتخلى الانسان يفهم الدنيا ولو قدرت ارجع للماضى هسيب الاشياء المحزنة دى تحصل تانى .
وياريت ياارووجة ماتقوليش كدة تانى انتى لسه صغيرة وثقى تماما ان بعد فترة هتنسي كل حاجة انتى كنتى متضايقة منها وممكن كمان تفتكريها وتضحكى و ممكن تكتشفى انك اتعلمتى منها كتير وهتكتشفى انك فعلا قوية من جواكى 
ربنا يبارككم جميعا ​


----------



## candy shop (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا رب أموت وأرتاح*

طونى ليه كل اليأس ده والدنيا السوده دى

مفيش حد معندوش او حصلتله حاجه  تخليه يقول الموت اهون

وهو فى لخظته لكن لما يفتكر ربنا بيندم على الكلمه دى

لان افتكار ربنا رحمه

لان فى مقوله بتقول

من يهرب من الضيقه يهرب من الله

لو كل واحد حصلتله ضيقه او ازمه اومشكله او اى شىء 

واتمنى الموت يبقى هتلاقى العالم كله مات

المر اللى يختاره لينا ربنا افضل من الشهد اللى احنا نختاره

على فكره انا مش بقول وعظه 

انا بقولك كلام عن تجارب كتير

والكلام نفسه لاروجه

معلش طولت عليك​


----------



## thelife.pro (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا رب أموت وأرتاح*



nonogirl89 قال:


> ميرسي على الموضوع ياطونى خصوصا انى اعرف ناس كتير بيتمنوا الموت وببقى مش عارفة اقولهم ايه
> 
> انا بقى الحمدلله اتعلمتها من حوالى سنة ان ( الذي لا يقتل يقوى) وفعلا انا لما بشوف الحاجات الحزينة اللى في حياتى بلاقي انها كانت مهمة وهى اللى بتخلى الشخصية تتطور و بتخلى الانسان يفهم الدنيا ولو قدرت ارجع للماضى هسيب الاشياء المحزنة دى تحصل تانى .
> وياريت ياارووجة ماتقوليش كدة تانى انتى لسه صغيرة وثقى تماما ان بعد فترة هتنسي كل حاجة انتى كنتى متضايقة منها وممكن كمان تفتكريها وتضحكى و ممكن تكتشفى انك اتعلمتى منها كتير وهتكتشفى انك فعلا قوية من جواكى
> ...


 

كلامك صحيح نونو 
الضربة التي لا تكسر الظهر تقويه 

نونو يوجد اشخاص كثر لا يمرون بظرف صعبة 
لكنهم يطلبون الموت 
مثل الذين اهلهم يمنعونهم من مشاهدة التلفاز وقت الامتحانات 
تريهم ذهبوا الى غرفتهم 
وصرخوا 
يا رب ما هذه الحياة 
يا رب اموت وارتاح من هذه الدنيا 

احيانا ام تطلب من ابنتها ان تقوم وتساعدها في تنظيف البيت 

فتصرخ الفتاة اوووووووووووف 
ليه اساعدك 
انت ما بتشوفي جارتنا عندها 
سيريلنكية 
وهي بتنظف البيت 

يلعن هي العيشة 
ويلعن الساعة اللي جيت فيها على هي الدنيا 


نونو في كتير ناس بتطلب الموت لاسباب اكتر من تافهة 

انا هدول اللي بتحدث عنهم 
بتحدث عن هي الناس 
وبنفس الوقت بتحدث عن المشلولين 
والعميان 

عندما يرفعون ايديهم ويقولون الحمد لله 

لكن مهم حصل يجب على الشخص ان يتجنب طلب الموت 
لان هذا دليل ضعف 
ويعبر عن هروب من المواجهة ​


----------



## thelife.pro (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا رب أموت وأرتاح*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> طونى ليه كل اليأس ده والدنيا السوده دى​
> 
> مفيش حد معندوش او حصلتله حاجه تخليه يقول الموت اهون​
> وهو فى لخظته لكن لما يفتكر ربنا بيندم على الكلمه دى​
> ...


 

كاندي انا هون عمبتكلم عن 
فصيلتين 
فصيلة انعم الله عليها بكل شيء 
ولاسباب تافهة تطلب الموت 

وفصيلة حرمها الله من بعض النعم 
وهي تحمد الرب وتشكره 

شكرا لمرورك 
وفعلا طلب الموت هو ابتعاد عن الله 
لان مانمر به مكتوب من الله​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يناير 2009)

*( ان شاء الله اموت )*

كثيرًا ما نسمع هذه الالفاظ او نلفظها بأنفسنا.. 

دون أن نعي ماذا نقول.. و قد نعيها ..


( ان شاء الله اموت ) 

( الله ياخذني)

( الله ياخذ الساعة اللي جبتوني فيها) 

( يارب اموت و ارتاااح)

و غيرها من الادعيه التي ندعي علينا بها..

و هو ان نرتاح من هذه الدنيا.. و فقط نريد الموت..

و لا نعــي ان هناك اناسُ آخرون يموتون فاليوم الواحد.. أكثر من مرة..



من هم..؟! 

.:: طفل يوميًا يرى الاطفال يأكلون ما يشتهون.. و يذهبون للمدارس و هو ينظر اليهم.. و يتمنى ان يكون مثلهم ::.

.:: طفل أثناء ولادته تحدث له أخطاء طبيه.. فيولد معاقًا و لا يستطيع الحركة و لا الكلام و الاطفال من حولى يلعبون و يمرحون ::.

.:: طفل يولد ثم يرمى فالقمامة او الشارع و عندما يكبر لا يعرف من هو ::.

.:: فتاة تعرضت لحادث اغتصاب او ما شابه و تنحرم من أقل شي يمكن ان تسعد به الفتاة ::.

.:: اطفال لا يسمعون أو لا يرون و الغير من حولهم يسمع و يرى و يتمتع ::.

.:: أطفال ولدوا و فيهم تشوهات خلقيه ::.

.:: شاب سجن ظلمًا.. و عند خروجه.. لا يرى الا ابواب مقفلة ::.

.:: أم تفقد اطفالها في لحظة واحد ::.

و غيرها من الحالات.. و فكروا بهؤلاء الاطفال حين يكبرون.. كيف هو مصيرهم

هاؤلاء كلهم.. يموتون فاليوم أكثر من مرة.. 

و نحن فاليوم الواحد.. نتمنى الموت أكثر من مرة.. 

و لا نعرف حتى ان نقول >> الحمد لله << على ان خلقنا في أحسن تقويم..

لا نعرف حتى اننا فضلنا على غيرنا من الخلق..

و نتمنى الموت.. اتعرفون لما..؟؟!!

ضعف الايمان في قلوبنا..

نشعر بفراغ كبير في العاطفة.. و لكن المؤمن الصادق.. لا يشعر بها.. لأنه ملأ قلبه بحب الله
لمــاذا نتمناه..؟؟

هل لأن الحبيب قد افترق..

هل لأن الوالدين عاقبونا.. 

هل لأننا أردنا شيئًا و لم نحصل عليه.. 

هل لأنهم حرمناهم من مشاهدة التلفاز او استخدام الانترنت ...

هل لأنهم فضلوا غيرنا علينا...

كل هذه الاسباب و غيرها.. تعتبر تافهه.. عندما تكون قد حصلت على ما تريد ( الموت )

عندما ترى انك في القبر وحدك.. تريد العودة للدنيا.. بعد ماذا.. بعد أن طلبت الموت بنفسك..

لا تطلبه.. لأن الموت لا يأتيك بإرادتك..

هكذا.. نحن نريد الحصول على اشياء.. و غيرنا .. قد عاشها الف الف مرة..

ان اردنا الموت فالنعمل.. عملاً طيبا.. و لا نطلب الموت.. باسباب تافهه..

و تذكــروا غيركم.. الذين يعيشون الموت.. في اليوم.. أكثر من مرة​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (2 يناير 2009)

*رد: ( ان شاء الله اموت )*

*ميرسى كوكو مان موضوع جميل
تسلم ايدك وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 يناير 2009)

*رد: ( ان شاء الله اموت )*

موضوع جميل جدا جدا يا مان

ميرسي كتييييييييير​


----------



## tenaaaa (2 يناير 2009)

*رد: ( ان شاء الله اموت )*

موضوع مهم جدا لان فعلا كلنا
في اقل موقف او عقبة بتقف ادامنا
كتير مننا بيطلب الموت
موضوع رائع
ميرسي ليك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يناير 2009)

*رد: ( ان شاء الله اموت )*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *ميرسى كوكو مان موضوع جميل​*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 
ميررررسى على مرووورك يا بريسكلا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يناير 2009)

*رد: ( ان شاء الله اموت )*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا جدا يا مان​
> 
> 
> ميرسي كتييييييييير​


 
ميررررسى على مرووووورك يا فراشه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يناير 2009)

*رد: ( ان شاء الله اموت )*



tenaaaa قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا لان فعلا كلنا
> 
> في اقل موقف او عقبة بتقف ادامنا
> كتير مننا بيطلب الموت
> ...


 
ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا تينا 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## MarMar2004 (2 يناير 2009)

*رد: ( ان شاء الله اموت )*

موضوع جميل قوي يا كوكو


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 يناير 2009)

*رد: ( ان شاء الله اموت )*

*موضوع جميل ياك و ك و
شكراا لتعبك كتييييييييييييييييير
​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يناير 2009)

*رد: ( ان شاء الله اموت )*



marmar2004 قال:


> موضوع جميل قوي يا كوكو


 

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا مرمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يناير 2009)

*رد: ( ان شاء الله اموت )*



bishoragheb قال:


> *موضوع جميل ياك و ك و​*
> *شكراا لتعبك كتييييييييييييييييير*​


 

ميررررررسى على مروووورك يا بيشو

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## kalimooo (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: ( ان شاء الله اموت )*

موضوع مهم جدا اخي كوكو

 اقل موقف لنفقد اعصابنا
الاغلبية  بيطلب الموت
موضوع رائع وجميل
سلام المسيح


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: ( ان شاء الله اموت )*

*موضوع راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع يا كوكو
تسلم ايدك بجد 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: ( ان شاء الله اموت )*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا اخي كوكو
> 
> اقل موقف لنفقد اعصابنا
> الاغلبية بيطلب الموت
> ...


 
ميررررررسى على مروووورك يا كليمو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: ( ان شاء الله اموت )*



bent el3dra قال:


> *موضوع راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع يا كوكو​*
> *تسلم ايدك بجد *
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


ميررررررسى على مروووورك يا بنت العدرا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## yousteka (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*يـــارب اموت !!*

*يـــارب اموت !!*​ 




*كثيرًا ما نسمع هذه الالفاظ او نلفظها بأنفسنا.. *​ 
*دون أن نعي ماذا نقول.. و قد نعيها ..*​

*( ان شاء الله اموت ) *​ 
*ربنا يريحكو منى*​ 
*( الله ياخذني)*​ 
*( الله ياخذ الساعة اللي جبتوني فيها) *​ 
*( يارب اموت و ارتاااح)*
*و غييييرها من الادعيه اللتي ندعي علينا بها..*​ 
*و هو ان نرتاح من هذه الدنيا.. و فقط نريد الموت..*​ 
*و لا نعــي ان هناك اناسُ آخرون يموتون فاليوم الواحد.. أكثر من مرة..*
*من هم..؟! *​ 
*.:: طفل يوميًا يرى الاطفال يأكلون ما يشتهون.. و يذهبون للمدارس و هو ينظر اليهم.. و يتمنى ان يكون مثلهم ::.*​ 
*.:: طفل أثناء ولادته تحدث له أخطاء طبيه.. فيولد معاقًا و لا يستطيع الحركة و لا الكلام و الاطفال من حوله يلعبون و يمرحون ::.*​ 
*.:: طفل يولد ثم يرمى فالقمامة او الشارع و عندما يكبر لا يعرف من هو ::.*​ 
*.:: فتاة تعرضت لحادث اغتصاب او ما شابه و تنحرم من أقل شي يمكن ان تسعد به الفتاة ::.*​ 
*.:: اطفال لا يسمعون أو لا يرون و الغير من حولهم يسمع و يرى و يتمتع ::.*​ 
*.:: أطفال ولدوا و فيهم تشوهات خلقيه ::.*​ 
*.:: شاب سجن ظلمًا.. و عند خروجه.. لا يرى الا ابواب مقفلة ::.*​ 
*.:: أم تفقد اطفالها في لحظة واحد ::.*​ 
*.:: فتـاة أبتليت بمرض وتنحرم من حياتها انتظاراً للموت ::.*
*و غيرها من الحالات.. و فكروا بهؤلاء الاطفال حين يكبرون.. كيف هو مصيرهم*​ 
*هاؤلاء كلهم.. يموتون فاليوم أكثر من مرة.. *​ 
*و نحن فاليوم الواحد.. نتمنى الموت أكثر من مرة.. *​ 
*و لا نعرف حتى ان نقول >> الحمد لله << على ان خلقنا في أحسن تقويم..*​ 
*لا نعرف حتى اننا فضلنا على غيرنا من الخلق..*​ 
*و نتمنى الموت.. اتعرفون لما..؟؟!!*​ 
*ضعف الايمان في قلوبنا..*​ 
*نشعر بفراغ كبير في العاطفة*​ 
*و لكن المسيحى الصادق.. لا يشعر بها.. لأنه ملأ قلبه بحب يسوع *​ 




*لمــاذا نتمناه..؟؟*​ 
*هل لأن الحبيب قد افترق..*​ 
*هل لأن الوالدين عاقبونا.. *​ 
*هل لأننا أردنا شيئًا و لم نحصل عليه.. *​ 
*هل لأنهم حرمناهم من مشاهدة التلفاز او استخدام الانترنت ...*​ 
*هل لأنهم فضلوا غيرنا علينا...*​ 
*كل هذه الاسباب و غيرها.. تعتبر تافهه.. عندما تكون قد حصلت على ما تريد ( الموت )*​ 
*عندما ترى انك في القبر وحدك.. تريد العودة للدنيا.. بعد ماذا.. بعد أن طلبت الموت بنفسك..*​ 
*لا تطلبه.. لأن الموت لا يأتيك بإرادتك..*​ 
*هكذا.. نحن نريد الحصول على اشياء.. و غيرنا .. قد عاشها الف الف مرة..*​ 
*ان اردنا الموت فالنعمل.. عملاً طيبا.. و لا نطلب الموت.. باسباب تافهه..*​ 
*و تذكــروا غيركم.. الذين يعيشون الموت.. في اليوم.. أكثر من مرة*​ 
​​*م*
*ن*
*ق*
*و*
*ل*​


----------



## النهيسى (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: يـــارب اموت !!*

*شكـــــــــــــــــــرا


موضوع جميل جدا

الرب يباركك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: يـــارب اموت !!*

*



هكذا.. نحن نريد الحصول على اشياء.. و غيرنا .. قد عاشها الف الف مرة..


ان اردنا الموت فالنعمل.. عملاً طيبا.. و لا نطلب الموت.. باسباب تافهه..


و تذكــروا غيركم.. الذين يعيشون الموت.. في اليوم.. أكثر من مرة

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
يجب ان نشكر الله على كل حال 
لان 
جميع الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله 
اى موقف او مشكله او اى حاجه تحصل بتكون بأراده ربنا 
حتى لو كنا شايفنها غلط او اضايقنا منها 
ولكن ربنا ليه حكمه فى كده 
وفى الاخر هى خير لينا 
ميررررسى كتير على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: يـــارب اموت !!*




> ان اردنا الموت فالنعمل.. عملاً طيبا.. و لا نطلب الموت.. باسباب تافهه..
> 
> و تذكــروا غيركم.. الذين يعيشون الموت.. في اليوم.. أكثر من




لا يطلب الموت الا قليل الايمان

واحد الاباء قال::  بما معناه..

الذي عنده  قنوط ويأس

فليراجع ايمانه..

مشكورة يوستيكا للموضوع القيم

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## magdyzaky (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: يـــارب اموت !!*

اية الكلام الجامد دة  بصرحة مواضوع روعة  ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## غصن زيتون (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: يـــارب اموت !!*

((  إننا على الدوام نحمل فى جسدنا إماتة الرب يسوع , وهكذا نحصد الفائدة السريعة " لكى تظهر حياة يسوع أيضاً فى جسدنا المائت " ))
العلامة أوريجانوس 


مشكورة اختى 
عالموضوع
ربنا يبارك عملك​


----------



## white rose (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: يـــارب اموت !!*

*و لكن المسيحى الصادق.. لا يشعر بها.. لأنه ملأ قلبه بحب يسوع *

*هاد هو الكلام الصح

نفرح بكل يوم جديد و نشكر الله عليه و نطلب منو انو يكون النا عون لحتى نساعد و نحب الغير*


----------



## zezza (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: يـــارب اموت !!*

عندك حق يا يوسى الواحد لما يشوف حال غيره يشكر ربنا مليون مرة على اللى هو فيه 
و يعرف ان حاله احسن بكتييييييييييييييييييييير من حال غيره
شكرا يا قمرة على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## yousteka (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: يـــارب اموت !!*



النهيسى قال:


> *شكـــــــــــــــــــرا*
> 
> 
> *موضوع جميل جدا*
> ...


 

نشكر ربنا ان الموضوع عجب حضرتك يا استاذي

نوررررررررررت الموضوع

ربنا مع حضرتك دائما ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## yousteka (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: يـــارب اموت !!*



kokoman قال:


> *يجب ان نشكر الله على كل حال *
> *لان *
> *جميع الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله *
> *اى موقف او مشكله او اى حاجه تحصل بتكون بأراده ربنا *
> ...


 

فعلا ياكيرو المر اللي ربنا بيختاروه لينا افضل بكتير

ميرسي كتير ليك يا باشا ولردك المميز

ربنا معاك دائما ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## yousteka (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: يـــارب اموت !!*



كليمو قال:


> لا يطلب الموت الا قليل الايمان
> 
> واحد الاباء قال:: بما معناه..
> 
> ...


 
الله بجد يا استاذي حكمة حلوة اوي

ميرسي خالص للاضافة ولرد حضرتك المميز

نورررررررررررت موضوعي المتواضع

ربنا مع حضرتك دائما ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## yousteka (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: يـــارب اموت !!*



magdyzaky قال:


> اية الكلام الجامد دة بصرحة مواضوع روعة ربنا يفرح قلبك


 


نشكر ربنا ان الموضوع عجبك يا مجدي

وبجد ردك اجمد بكتير

نوررررررررررررت الموضوع يا باشا

ربنا معاك دائما ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## مريم12 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: يـــارب اموت !!*

*موضوع رائع بجد يا تيكا
ميرررسى يا قمر
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## just member (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: يـــارب اموت !!*

*lموضوعك جميل اختى العزيزة
شكرا الك
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## هنرى شنودة (9 فبراير 2010)

النار تنقى الذهب والضيقات تصقل الانسان
الله يقوينا
يبقى العقاب   بعرق جبينك تأكل خبزك


----------



## thelife.pro (13 مارس 2010)

.
.
.
.
.


----------

